# Clarion deck producing no sound?



## Sizzl3r

Hi everyone. 

I have a Clarion CZ200 (here's a pic). http://images.amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/detail-page/B0032FOJH0-1.jpg

anyway, I have it installed in my 99 ford ranger with a 10'' punch sub and 200 watt jensen Amp. The deck and amp still turn on, but there's no sound coming from the speakers or sub. All the wires are wired fine, and fuses are not blown, because if they were then the deck/amp wouldn't turn on. If I could get some advice on what I should do, that'd be great. Oh and I check and it is NOT muted.


----------



## jaggerwild

Sizzl3r said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have a Clarion CZ200 (here's a pic). http://images.amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/detail-page/B0032FOJH0-1.jpg
> 
> anyway, I have it installed in my 99 ford ranger with a 10'' punch sub and 200 watt jensen Amp. The deck and amp still turn on, but there's no sound coming from the speakers or sub. All the wires are wired fine, and fuses are not blown, because if they were then the deck/amp wouldn't turn on. If I could get some advice on what I should do, that'd be great. Oh and I check and it is NOT muted.


 The HU will not produce sound if any of the speaker wires are touching a ground, or each other. Is it a brand new deck? Do you have another HU you could try to see if it is the deck or something else, would make it a lot simpler.


----------



## Sizzl3r

Yeah I bought it brand new.

And I'm sorry, what does HU stand for?


----------



## jaggerwild

Sizzl3r said:


> Yeah I bought it brand new.
> 
> And I'm sorry, what does HU stand for?


Head unit. Check all connections while the deck is on you may find yer problem.


----------



## Sizzl3r

By check, do you mean fiddle around with the wires behind?


----------



## jaggerwild

Sizzl3r said:


> By check, do you mean fiddle around with the wires behind?


 Yeah,
I would think its a speaker wire touching something it shouldn't, like a ground or another speaker wire. So auto's have two fuses for the radio so even though it powers on doesn't mean one still can't be out.


----------



## Sizzl3r

jaggerwild said:


> Yeah,
> I would think its a speaker wire touching something it shouldn't, like a ground or another speaker wire. So auto's have two fuses for the radio so even though it powers on doesn't mean one still can't be out.


Alright so I just tryed this...with no luck :upset: I took out the hu with it on and moved the wires around an seperated them, and still no sound.


----------



## jaggerwild

Sizzl3r said:


> Alright so I just tryed this...with no luck :upset: I took out the hu with it on and moved the wires around an seperated them, and still no sound.


 its brand new right? its covered send it back for a new one or your money they may be selling refurbished stuff.


----------



## Sizzl3r

jaggerwild said:


> its brand new right? its covered send it back for a new one or your money they may be selling refurbished stuff.


I'm sorry, I had trouble understanding this. Yes, I bought it brand new an I believe it has a warranty...it has a yellow sticker on it that says "warranty void if removed". So you're suggestIng that I return this and get another?


----------



## lcurle

did you hard wire or use the proper harness for your vehicle?

Constant 12V+ Light Green 
Switched 12V+ Yellow/Black 
Ground Black 
Illumination Light Blue/Red 
Dimmer n/a 
Amplifier Remote Blue 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors 
Left Front (+) Orange/Light Green 
Left Front (-) Light Blue/White 
Right Front (+) Dark Green/Orange 
Right Front (-) White/Light Green 
Rear Speakers 5" x 7" Side Panels 
Left Rear (+) Gray/Light Blue 
Left Rear (-) Tan/Yellow 
Right Rear (+) Orange/Red 
Right Rear (-) Brown/Pink 

also was there a factory amplifier, meaning did you have the upgraded sound system from stock? if so you have to either bypass or integrate the factory amplifier.


----------



## Sizzl3r

lcurle said:


> did you hard wire or use the proper harness for your vehicle?
> 
> Constant 12V+ Light Green
> Switched 12V+ Yellow/Black
> Ground Black
> Illumination Light Blue/Red
> Dimmer n/a
> Amplifier Remote Blue
> Antenna Right Front
> Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors
> Left Front (+) Orange/Light Green
> Left Front (-) Light Blue/White
> Right Front (+) Dark Green/Orange
> Right Front (-) White/Light Green
> Rear Speakers 5" x 7" Side Panels
> Left Rear (+) Gray/Light Blue
> Left Rear (-) Tan/Yellow
> Right Rear (+) Orange/Red
> Right Rear (-) Brown/Pink
> 
> also was there a factory amplifier, meaning did you have the upgraded sound system from stock? if so you have to either bypass or integrate the factory amplifier.


Yes, we hardwired it. I checked today and the wires are where they are supposed to be. This doesn't explain why, while we were driving, the music just turned off. And I don't think there was a factory amplifier...I got it seperate.


----------



## lcurle

make sure your "illumination" wire is not connected.


----------



## Sizzl3r

Illumination? What would that be doing?


----------



## jaggerwild

Sizzl3r said:


> Illumination? What would that be doing?


 it turns on the display back light when the dash board lights come on should be hooked to a wire witch only shows power when the dashboard lights come on. Put yer nose up close to the radio if you smell a burnt smell, its toasted then.


----------



## lcurle

check your speakers, I have seen a rash of vehicles come through this year where all 4 speakers had blown at the same time, wierd.


----------



## Sizzl3r

Well to answer the illumination question first, I did that and smelled no smoke or anything, so nothing is fried. And to answer the comment about my speakers being blown, wouldn't I still hear stuff coming from the subwoofer? And occasionally I will hear sort of a "pop" in the speakers, sort of the sound you hear when you plug in an aux item. 

My brother, who was driving the car at the time said that it went out and he heard that same "pop" and then no sound, as if the aux was disconnected. I don't know if that's important or not but that's what's happening.


----------



## lcurle

so the deck will come on, and show a display but produce no sound. I would check the lividity of the wires behind the deck.


----------



## lcurle

all else fails swap it out with a different deck and see if that one will work, if it does then your clarion is fubar.


----------



## Sizzl3r

I just took off the face plate and hit the reset button with no luck. I'm afraid that I might need a new deck, because this is looking like it's an internal problem.


----------



## lcurle

if a professional shop installed it, it will be covered under manufactures warranty, (I am a Clarion dealer), if you installed it, it voids the warranty and your out the $$ for the head unit. It pays to pay a professional to do it first.


----------



## Sizzl3r

Ah shoot. Then I'm probably out of luck.


----------

